# [SOLVED] 0x8 bluetooth error



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

trying to conect my windows 7 laptop to my bluesmirf on my arduino. Getting a 0x80004005 error.

Any ideas?

Adapter is a sabrent from Frys- all they had.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: 0x8 bluetooth error*

This article may help: Error "Adding the device failed resulting in an unkown error. - Microsoft Answers


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 0x8 bluetooth error*

I think i got a dud adapter. 

It keeps turning itself off on my hackintosh here at home. And it's the only one Fry's sell. *sigh

no wonder it was only $10.

Sabrent BT-USBT


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 0x8 bluetooth error*

returned the sabrent adapter and bought an ASUS. problem solved on laptop. Will see if it works on my hackintosh when I get home tonight.


----------

